
WiseGoat – weekly dose of tech satire - sureshred
https://wisegoat.substack.com/
======
sureshred
Hi all, I've started a weekly newsletter which is a satirical take on tech and
the startup world. Check it out and do subscribe if it looks like your cup of
tea!

